# Liberty 458?



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Looking to the future for a live-aboard, this boat has really sparked my interest, its featured in the recent L&A.

There is not much info on them, probably because of the low production number, but everything I have read states its a great live-aboard/cruiser, well built, great storage, etc...but doesn't say much about it sailing characteristics.

Any comment would be appreciated.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

I also came across this boat when doing our LA search last year. Great layout, pretty boat but I read that it does not sail especially well upwind or in light air. No direct experience though.

I think it also suffered from thru-deck prisms leaking over time. And they are fairly old at this point.

Lots of interior teak.

More info can be found here: Liberty Sailing-yachts


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I have investigated them from time to time at a Buddie's (Bubba2's) recomendation.
These boats have a cult like following and do not last long on the open market.
I recommend deleting your post. The less that know of them the better off you are. LOL. 
Relax everybody, it was a joke.


----------



## windward54 (Apr 12, 2000)

The two boat featured in L&A's were friends of ours, both liveaboards, and both are in the South Pacific at the moment. I really liked the boat. They were a compromise, but sailing was actually not bad, and a great layout for a liveaboard. And the original construction was top notch. When we looked for a larger boat, we looked at one and that is where the issues began.

The boats were all made in the 80's and most needed several projects to bring them back to their past glory. The issue that you will find is that they are a cult boat, and are usually priced high compared to other boats.

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...im=quick&ybw=&sm=3&Ntk=boatsEN&currencyid=100


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

I really like The Liberty 458. 

If I was to buy a heavy, center cockpit cruiser for long term cruising - the Liberty 458 would be high on my list.

I have been aboard (not sailed) one, and the layout is IMHO excellent for a cruising couple. I especially like the configuration with the forward statesroom like an office / den area. The lower berth pulls out to become a double pullman for the times you have visitors. Interior Joinery is top notch.

Storage galore.

Large saillocker aft of the chainlocker accessible via hatch from deck or via access door in the front head.

Superb galley layout for a center cockpit. Good Nav station. Large engine room with godd access. Palatial aft states room.

Some negatives:

- I do not like the vanity in the aft statesroom, should be in the head compartment.

- The cockpit is small even for a center cockpit. Not long enough to properly stretch out. (this is somewhat counteracted by the large aft deck with plenty of space for two deck chairs for the sunny days.)

- The cockpit may not be suitable for tall people. The vessel I was on had the canvas (bimini) as high as possible below the boom gallows. I had about 1" in between top of my head and the bimini. I am 5'10"

If you are going to raise the bimini, you need to raise the boom gallow which may not be feasible without raising the goose neck, It would be interesting to hear from Liberty 458 owners if this is a problem for them.

- Deck prisms - nice but leaky waiting to happen?

- Teak decks....


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

This is the first post made from Sailnet Mobile App from my Droid phone. Jeff j


----------

